# Cub parts



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

Have lots of cub parts and whole tractors anyone interested let me know


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you happen to have any 1450 parts? Im mainly looking for the handle stops, the one that holds the lift adjustment in one spot, and the other one that holds the hydro speed handle in one spot on the dash next to the steering wheel.


----------



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have only a frame transmission and two rear tires and wheels left for a 1450 that seems to be a popular tractor I do not have a junk yard but more of a collection of stuff lol the front axle and wheels and steering shaft are also on this frame


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

d1206 said:


> I have only a frame transmission and two rear tires and wheels left for a 1450 that seems to be a popular tractor I do not have a junk yard but more of a collection of stuff lol the front axle and wheels and steering shaft are also on this frame


ok, no problem lol i hear ya. what about those items off of a 1250 or 1650? i believe they are all interchangeable.


----------



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes they are the same but I don't have any of those the 1450 is the newest one I have for parts the next newest one is an 1882 but I use it often and am always upgrading it and adding new things to it


----------

